# Chopstick Wands



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

how fun thank you for making this yaaaa love this idea


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## leekelly (Jan 19, 2013)

I tried wally world for chop sticks, was told no don't have them. what department did u find them in?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank You Br1mston3 for sharing with us.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

cool beans thanks  going to make some now


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

leekelly said:


> I tried wally world for chop sticks, was told no don't have them. what department did u find them in?


Found them in the kitchen utensil aisle, but I had to look for them.

Be warned, these things are addictive to make!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

You can also get chopsticks at World Market, Target, most grocery stores & the next time you order Chinese food, take your used ones with you or ask for an extra pair to take home.

I use chopsticks for all sorts of things, plant stakes, cactus holders & dirt tampers when repotting small cacti, cat toys, & occasionally I use them to eat too.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I bought some at dollar tree and the nieces and I made some last year. Yes they are addictive


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Somewhere in storage I have LOTS of them. Don't know if I can wait until we move to make some.


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

such a simple idea! 

I bought a ton of chopsticks at a surplus store once because I always used my complimentary pair from the Chinese restaurant as paint stirrers! Around Halloween I hadn't eaten enough Chinese to keep up with the demand of paint mixing so I bought a big package... now I have something creative to do with them with my nieces... they love Harry Potter so will enjoy making their own wands. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Simple easy and great! Gawd this place rawks. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LittleBoo (Jun 15, 2013)

Brilliant... now I have a perfect excuse to replace my broken glue gun.... Thanks for sharing the great idea.


----------



## TWISTEDUK (Jun 15, 2009)

This is such a cool idea, easy to make, but look pro. Fantastic


----------

